
Ask HN: What Feature to Add Next - pidtuner
I have this side project https:&#x2F;&#x2F;pidtuner.com and I am struggling to decide what to add next.<p>I could improve the underlying algorithms to be faster and more robust (handle better some edge cases) which would improve the success cases for users. This change would not bring an economic cost (apart from the time spent), the downside is the users wouldn&#x27;t inmediatly notice the upgrade.<p>I could also implement saving a project on to the cloud, so users can recover and share their results. This would probably help the discoverability of the project, but would be costly for me since I would have to pay monthly for a server to store the user data, and although a thousand people use it a month, nobody donates a dime.<p>I am passionate about this project and want to improve it but cannot decide how.
======
karmakaze
Is there a way to drag the input waveform to change it? That would be how I'd
like to play with it. Similarly, can the PID parameters be changed by
dragging?

Note that these are general UI suggestions and I may not be your target
audience.

Looks great BTW, wish I had a PID controller in need of tuning.

~~~
pidtuner
Do you mean having individual sliders for each gain? Right now there is just
one slider that scales all gains in such a way that unformily
increases/decreases the closed loop bandwidth.

You can try the tool with a simulator like
[https://janismac.github.io/ControlChallenges/](https://janismac.github.io/ControlChallenges/)

See this tutorial
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nK_Rl9Yfxeg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nK_Rl9Yfxeg)

~~~
karmakaze
I really meant dragging the lines on the input graphs to change parameters.

